# FS: 2007 BMW K1200r



## tmoody (Apr 24, 2004)

2007 BMW K1200r Sport 
Liquid cooled inline 4-cyl, 1157cc, 163 hp - 94 ft/lb torque. 

- White aluminum metallic (silver) / Black 
- Black Sport Wheels 
- Tire Pressure Monitor 
- 2-stage Heated Grips 
- On Board Computer 
- ABS II 


One owner, with approx 3,025 miles. All maintenance performed per mfr schedule. BMW mfr warranty for 3 years/36K miles. 

$11,000 obo. Please, only serious inquiries.


----------

